# Price Point Tubes



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

Uber cheap:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17...s/Accessories/Price-Point-Tube---Set-of-5.htm

Anyone have any experience with them? How do they hold up?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

Going on a Pricepoint shopping spree today?

Just go ghetto tubeless and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2009)

It looks like a good deal to me


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 30, 2009)

no presta 26x2.35 i have used  2.125's but wonder if  they're more prone to flatting? last flat was a big ass thorn...  a few of the guys i ride with go tubeless but it seems theyre always f'in around with 'm too?!?!?!


----------



## Jisch (Mar 31, 2009)

I do ghetto tubeless. Yes its a bit more futzing about in the garage - some I have to top off every two weeks or so, have to add sealant every 2-3 months. That said, I have had 2 flats on ghetto tubeless in the 3 years or so I've been running them (large sidewall tears). 

The few times I've had to resort to tubes I've had a flat once a week or so. Of course a flat with ghetto tubeless is a mighty PITA to change, but I'd rather have a PITA flat once a year over an "easy" flat once a week. 

Also ghetto tubeless is far easier to set up if you have an air compressor. I've done it with a floor pump many times, but an air compressor makes it a 2 minute job.

John


----------

